# Furnace Room - Ceiling Drywall



## stubits (Dec 30, 2008)

I am not sure if I should ask this here or in the drywall section. Hopefully I have chosen well. 

Over the next few months I will be doing some major work, including HVAC and some plumbing. I need to remove the ceiling in the furnace room to gain access to pipes and ductwork. Are there any risks or dangers in removing the drywall? I plan on replacing it when I am done, but it could be a few months before that happens.

Thanks!


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

If its not fire rated. No.


----------



## stubits (Dec 30, 2008)

I think it is standard drywall. I know that all drywall serves to slow down the spread of fire... and can help control gas and fumes. I don't plan to have fires, gas or fumes, but should I be OK for a few months without drywall up on the furnace room ceiling? The furnace rooms contains the furnace, of course, as well as the hot water heater, both gas, and is located in our finished basement.

Thoughts?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

There is no code requiring a residential furnace to have a fire rated ceiling.
Many are installed in both unfinished utility rooms, and basements.

So should be no problem.


----------



## stubits (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks so much! That's what I was thinking, but wanted to confirm before I did anything dangerous.

Thanks!


----------

